
29 Behaviors That Will Make You an Unstoppable Programmer - syl20bnr
http://blog.thefirehoseproject.com/posts/29-behaviors-will-make-unstoppable-programmer/
======
sidereal1
Is the fire hose a description of the number of pop-up boxes on that site?

